# 2001 vw beetle turbo 1.8 - car dies when driving



## Gerster (Dec 30, 2011)

First time post - please forgive me if this has already been addressed

I have a 2001 VW Beetle Turbo 1.8L which just died when driving on the freeway. Pulled over, placed the car in neutral and it starts right back up. I have replaced the crankshaft position sensor,4 ignition coil packs, spark plugs, fuel regulator, fuel filter, and fuel pump. The only thing that I can think of would be to replace the following: cam position sensor; diverter valve; and the MAF. Am I on the right path. 

Just to note: when slowing down to a stop sign the car also dies. Put the car in neutral, turn the ignition and the car starts right back up.

Thoughts.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Have you scanned the car for codes?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

Check for any vacuum leaks too. That engine has a ton of lines and leaks are common and will cause driveability issues.


----------



## Gerster (Dec 30, 2011)

Rockerchick said:


> Have you scanned the car for codes?


I have scanned for codes and I am getting a P17705 code. 
17705/P1297/004759 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve

My sense is that I have a turbo boost leak or the diverter valve is not working. Not sure how to test for a turbo boost leak.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Here is some info on the code. I'd start by checking your hoses.


http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17705/P1297/004759
17705/P1297/004759 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!)
Possible Symptoms

Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON
Power Loss 

Possible Causes

Leaking Hoses and/or Pipes between Components
Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249) faulty
Diverter Valve faulty
Throttle Body dirty 

Possible Solutions

Check Hoses and Pipes between Components
Check / Replace Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249)
Check / Replace Diverter Valve
Check / Clean Throttle Body
Perform Throttle Body Alignment


----------



## Gerster (Dec 30, 2011)

*Update - Car still issues*

Replaced the electrontic N249 part - it has cleared the code and the car still stalls.

Recap
Replaced the following
crankshaft position sensor
4 ignition coil packs
spark plugs
fuel regulator
fuel filter
fuel pump
MAF sensor
N249 Electronic part
Ignition Relay switch
Fuel Relay switch
Mechanic checked the vacuum lines twice for any leaks. Vacuum lines are good

The car is back at the mechanics, everytime he fixes one issue he thinks he has it solved. Then he drives it home then the car dies completely. No codes are popping up. He is starting to think it may be related to the alternator. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Have you had the battery and alt tested? You can have that done for free at autozone, etc.


----------



## slowbug88 (Jun 24, 2014)

Did you figure it out? I'm having the same problems! Please let me what worked for you


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

You might start a new thread for your own situation; have you scanned the car trouble codes?


----------

